# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Nature's Handmade Paper Project - Fairy Hill

## Portlandisthebest

Has anybody gone to Nature's Handmade Paper Project? I saw a video on it at petergreenberg.com and was thinking of visiting. It's in Fairy Hill so close to Boston. Any contact info would be appreciated. We're leaving on Saturday and was thinking of visiting.




Thanks!

----------


## ackee

Thanks to your post, I went a searching and found these wonderful features on the projsect. I will definitely be visiting on my next visit to Portie.
Try emailing   pretaportie@gmail.com

Good luck on this adventure!!


http://doctorbird.wordpress.com/2010...h-peace-corps/

http://pretaportie.blogspot.ca/
pretaportie@gmail.com

http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/2...business1.html

http://www.hotelmockingbirdhill.com/...-hill-jamaica/

http://www.yardedge.net/entrepreneur...f-paper-making

----------


## Portlandisthebest

Thanks Ackee.  I just e-mailed pretaportie and hope I hear back.

----------


## ackee

I was just advised to tell you to link Mocking Bird hotel  because they usually have info on community running in Portland..

----------


## ackee

friend phoned Mocking Bird Hotel and send me this response..."Called Mockingbird Hill Hotel and the receptionist gave me directions. She thinks her name is Miss G ? And she is just off the main road in the first housing scheme on the left in fairy Hill . There is a USAID sign or some overseas finding agency sign by her place and you can ask anyone in the area."

----------

